# SC18 w/ 25hp Yamaha 4 stroke



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cap if you want get a prop to start tuning look at the Solas Amita, can be had for $82 from iboats.  I always prefer starting with aluminum on smaller boats and working with a local shop to get the pitch and cup right before ordering a stainless.

My shop here in  Houston did several adjustments for free, since it was alum it only took 10 minutes.  Also let them know you'll be buying the prop through them and work a discount!

And you'll probably be looking for a 10 or 11 pitch 4 blade.

Is this the PT Prop info you're looking for? http://www.ptprop.com/images/stories/docs/bclass.pdf


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ill check it out for sure! Thanks sir!


----------

